# Spectators for High School Soccer Games



## DodgerBlue1988 (Mar 15, 2021)

For those who have children playing HS Soccer in La County or surrounding counties 

what is your high school saying about spectators during Soccer games ?


----------



## forksnbolts (Mar 15, 2021)

2 parents per player. No students allowed. 

(note: my player goes to school in OC)


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 15, 2021)

forksnbolts said:


> 2 parents per player. No students allowed.
> 
> (note: my player goes to school in OC)


Depends on the school. Some allow spectators and some don't . Some allow only home team spectators. Some have tickets that must be presented to enter.


----------



## Red card (Mar 15, 2021)

DodgerBlue1988 said:


> For those who have children playing HS Soccer in La County or surrounding counties
> 
> what is your high school saying about spectators during Soccer games ?


got to update that name....2020 and hopefully 2021


----------



## Red card (Mar 15, 2021)

2 spectators.  

anyone thinking with condensed ECNL plus HS and practices for both a little much for their GOAT?


----------



## LASoccerMom (Mar 15, 2021)

At our LA County high school spectators for soccer are TBD. But Saturday school allowed spectators for football and cross country. Spectators had to live with an athlete. They had to register in advance. They could only sit in pre assigned seats. People sitting together had to arrive together. Spectators had to fill out a form stating they did not have covid and had no covid symptoms.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

Red card said:


> 2 spectators.
> 
> anyone thinking with condensed ECNL plus HS and practices for both a *little much for their GOAT?*


Way way too much Red Card.  In fact, it's not healthy at all.  My GOAT will look to win CIF somehow as a small school in D2.  Good news we dont start league until 3/30.  Not going to be easy if players try and do it all.  GOATs tend to be that way so dad or mom or both need to talk with coach.  I will stay home if that's what it takes for the kids to play hs sports.  I hear the kids in all sports are so happy. Football has game on Thursday, yay!!!  Go high school sports


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 15, 2021)

forksnbolts said:


> 2 parents per player. No students allowed.
> 
> (note: my player goes to school in OC)


Same here, my DD goes to school in San Bernardino and we've been told 2 spectators per player. No restriction on those spectators having to be the parents. Our team will be printing out a list of players and checking in the spectators at each game to ensure counts.

We've been told that will be the policy for the home games, and assuming it will be the case for rest of San Bernardino but still TBD.

I have two players on the squad and I'm selling our 2 extra spots to the highest bidder!


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Same here, my DD goes to school in San Bernardino and we've been told 2 spectators per player. No restriction on those spectators having to be the parents. Our team will be printing out a list of players and checking in the spectators at each game to ensure counts.
> 
> We've been told that will be the policy for the home games, and assuming it will be the case for rest of San Bernardino but still TBD.
> 
> I have two players on the squad and I'm selling our 2 extra spots to the highest bidder!


Grandma and Grandpa need tix Tech.  I would charge triple face value.  I heard someone at a private school is putting them on ticketmaster.....lol


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 15, 2021)

crush said:


> Grandma and Grandpa need tix Tech.  I would charge triple face value.  I heard someone at a private school is putting them on ticketmaster.....lol


Grandpa isn't allowed at games, he has been banned from all sports ever since he got banned from my brothers AYSO days.

If I recall correctly my dad was only allowed to attend my Senior night football game in High School. My pops was definitely "fanatical" and treated every game like a 'Clasico' in the professional leagues. No players, parents, officials were safe from his wrath. It was funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## crush (Mar 15, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Grandpa isn't allowed at games, he has been banned from all sports ever since he got banned from my brothers AYSO days.
> 
> If I recall correctly my dad was only allowed to attend my Senior night football game in High School. My pops was definitely "fanatical" and treated every game like a 'Clasico' in the professional leagues. No players, parents, officials were safe from his wrath. It was funny and sad at the same time.


Oh my.  Check this Tech.  Grandpa on wife's side played soccer and ref hs school games. He was a center defender who knew the rules as a ref and when he played, he acted like he had a whistle too and could call all the fouls the head ref missed.  I was GK so I like having a vocal defender barking out orders.  It wasnt uncommon for him to go off on the refs and other teams forwards all in one game.  We had a big co-ed playoff game out at Vets field years ago. Gramps got kicked out of the game and the fields and the next season.  We lost and never played again.  It was insane and scary all in one too.  No punches, just fear & intimidation.  The old man caught the other team cheating and he hates those who cheat and went off.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Mar 15, 2021)

Two experiences so far.

I worked a FS/JV doubleheader 10 days ago on a turf field in the OC.  Players, coaches and refs inside the fence.  Team benches on east side of field.  Spectators and school administration lined up outside the 4 foot high chain link fence on the west side of the field about 6 yards from the touchline.  Spectators and administration wearing masks but I didn't see any tickets, lists or other evidence of restricting attendance.

Varsity girls last Thursday evening also in the OC.  Large area for spectator seating on bleachers inside the fence enclosing the turf field.  At least 10 yards separating home and visitor seating and 6 yards from the bleachers to a "do not cross" line with another 8 yards to the touchline. Teams on far side of field.  Lots of spectators huddled in their blankets and masks in the low 50s temperature.  Some social distancing in bleachers.  Didn't observe any attendance limitations.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 15, 2021)

LA county heath youth sports guidance:

"Limit observation of youth sports (age 18 years and under) to immediate household members, and for the strict purpose of age appropriate supervision. This includes observation of practice and competition. Limit number of observers to ensure physical distance can be maintained, reduce potential crowding, and maintain indoor and outdoor capacity limits"

At our LA county school so far no spectators at practices or scrimmages but up to 4 per participating student alowed at league games if they live in the same household as the player up to 25% of the total venue capacity.

There is "screening" by security prior to admissions that includes the normal covid-19 stuff, masks, etc

There is also a bunch of observation restrictions such as no food allowed,  can only sit only with their household, maintain a physical distancing, etc

Some mention of pre-event reservations could be implemented based on the district's discretion.



			http://publichealth.lacounty.gov/media/coronavirus/docs/protocols/Reopening_SportsLeagues.pdf


----------



## Keepermom (Mar 15, 2021)

Immediate household only for us....LA county. And only if your student remembers to fill out the Google doc with the names of family members day before game.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 15, 2021)

Keepermom said:


> Immediate household only for us....LA county. And only if your student remembers to fill out the Google doc with the names of family members day before game.


Yeah same with us plus daily covid-19 symptom tracker checklist for the player.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Mar 15, 2021)

Depends on the district. Tomorrow's game is immediate family living with the athlete limited to two adults (fullerton), still waiting to hear about games played in Orange. We have to fill out an online health survey in the morning to attend. 

Volleyball and soccer occurring together this week - no fans allowed at either districts (orange and placentia-yorba linda)  volleyball games.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 17, 2021)

My wife and I went to watch HS game in OC. School rep was checking names against player roster at the gate and taking temperature. No comment about quality of play except one word: cringeworthy.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 17, 2021)

Had a HS scrimmage last night. 2 spectators from the player’s household were permitted to watch.  We had an online questionnaire that had to be completed and presented upon entry.

Everyone was happy!


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> My wife and I went to watch HS game in OC. School rep was checking names against player roster at the gate and taking temperature. No comment about quality of play except one word: cringeworthy.


What high school was cringeworthy Giesbock?  Were you there to cringe or offer support?  I could say a lot about this pass weekend's club games and the cringeworthy I saw but I wont.  Refs sucked too!!!!


----------



## met61 (Mar 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Had a HS scrimmage last night. 2 spectators from the player’s household were permitted to watch.  We had an online questionnaire that had to be completed and presented upon entry.
> 
> Everyone was happy!


Happy? I find the reflexive use of the word "permitted" pretty damn sad.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

met61 said:


> Happy? I find the reflexive use of the word "permitted" pretty damn sad.


We will get notified if allowed to watch our kids play on the road.  Each district can decide.  If you travel on the road well, well you have a big time disadvantage.  This is more than damn sad.  It's a lot worse met 61.


----------



## justneededaname (Mar 17, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Had a HS scrimmage last night. 2 spectators from the player’s household were permitted to watch.  We had an online questionnaire that had to be completed and presented upon entry.


Have had one home game and one away game so far.  No online forms to fill out, no one checking attendance at the gate. And tons of fun to watch.


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Have had one home game and one away game so far.  No online forms to fill out, no one checking attendance at the gate. And tons of fun to watch.


Dont share where because we have spies like no other on here.


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> Dont share where because we have spies like no other on here.


Too late, spy network online shows this has already been reported...


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> What high school was cringeworthy Giesbock?  Were you there to cringe or offer support?  I could say a lot about this pass weekend's club games and the cringeworthy I saw but I wont.  Refs sucked too!!!!


Since I was wearing a mask, no one could see me cringe. Definitely clapped and yelled encouragement. We were outmatched, could not put together two passes, some girls were gassed after 10 minutes, coach yelling and calling out individual players.  Yep, agree that some club play is off too...can’t imagine it has something to do with club players doubling up games and practices, and getting confused trying to please two masters who have different ideas ... Hopefully everyone is able to get enough recovery time and stay healthy!


----------



## crush (Mar 17, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Since I was wearing a mask, no one could see me cringe. Definitely clapped and yelled encouragement. We were outmatched, could not put together two passes, some girls were gassed after 10 minutes, coach yelling and calling out individual players.  Yep, agree that some club play is off too...can’t imagine it has something to do with club players doubling up games and practices, and getting confused trying to please two masters who have different ideas ... Hopefully everyone is able to get enough recovery time and stay healthy!


OK, I thought you were just checking out a hs game to cringe some.  I'm now assuming your dd played with the hs team and lost bad?  It happens in non league, usually when a small school of less than 800 students take on a D1 Power House, like Los Al, JS or RSM.  Goliath trying to take on David for another easy victory.  I remember my hoops team took on the Long beach Poly Jack Rabbits.  Bro, you want to talk about a cringe worthy basketball game, let me tell you a little story about crush and his glory days of balling if you want me to?


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 17, 2021)

crush said:


> OK, I thought you were just checking out a hs game to cringe some.  I'm now assuming your dd played with the hs team and lost bad?  It happens in non league, usually when a small school of less than 800 students take on a D1 Power House, like Los Al, JS or RSM.  Goliath trying to take on David for another easy victory.  I remember my hoops team took on the Long beach Poly Jack Rabbits.  Bro, you want to talk about a cringe worthy basketball game, let me tell you a little story about crush and his glory days of balling if you want me to?


I don’t think it was a David vs Goliath - we just got our clocks cleaned. Key midfield players missing, 1st game, several players who quit club last year so conditioning and touch were really poor...

But, despite that, we had fun visiting with parents we hadn’t see for a year!

thanks for offering to share a historic cringeworthy b ball game...


----------



## Dirtnap (Mar 18, 2021)

forksnbolts said:


> 2 parents per player. No students allowed.
> 
> (note: my player goes to school in OC)


Same here! 2 per player.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Mar 18, 2021)

Hopefully CA can match AZ for excitement:

Semi-final buzzer beater


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 18, 2021)

crush said:


> OK, I thought you were just checking out a hs game to cringe some.  I'm now assuming your dd played with the hs team and lost bad?  It happens in non league, usually when a small school of less than 800 students take on a D1 Power House, like Los Al, JS or RSM.  Goliath trying to take on David for another easy victory.  I remember my hoops team took on the Long beach Poly Jack Rabbits.  Bro, you want to talk about a cringe worthy basketball game, let me tell you a little story about crush and his glory days of balling if you want me to?


I played against Poly when they had Tyus Edney Willie Mcginest and Rod Hannibal. They lost to Mater Dei in cif semis I think it was Jason Quinn hit a prayer 3 at the buzzer to win it wasn't open just threw it up


----------



## crush (Mar 18, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> I played against Poly when they had Tyus Edney Willie Mcginest and Rod Hannibal. They lost to Mater Dei in cif semis I think it was Jason Quinn hit a prayer 3 at the buzzer to win it wasn't open just threw it up


I love Tyus forever.  I'm big time UCLA fan.  I was waiting 20 years in 1995 for another taste of glory when he went coast to coast and I went nuts with joy.  Ed O did his thing with his little bro Charles.  Coach Herrick was misunderstood and Coach Lav made a career for himself.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 18, 2021)

crush said:


> I love Tyus forever.  I'm big time UCLA fan.  I was waiting 20 years in 1995 for another taste of glory when he went coast to coast and I went nuts with joy.  Ed O did his thing with his little bro Charles.  Coach Herrick was misunderstood and Coach Lav made a career for himself.


I played against Charles too talk about a good hoops school back in the day Artesia. The O'bannon's, Avondre Jones, Kapono, James Harden. 

Avondre got arrested while at fresno st with Kenny Brunner of Dominguez another hoops school. Brunner, Jason Thomas (UNLV qb good baller too), tayshawn prince, Tyson Chandler, ceballos 

Stick to soccer Crush don't respond to me. By the way are there guidelines for spectators for high school games Great Park?


----------



## crush (Mar 18, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> I played against Charles too talk about a good hoops school back in the day Artesia. The O'bannon's, Avondre Jones, Kapono, James Harden.
> 
> Avondre got arrested while at fresno st with Kenny Brunner of Dominguez another hoops school. Brunner, Jason Thomas (UNLV qb good baller too), tayshawn prince, Tyson Chandler, ceballos
> 
> Stick to soccer Crush don't respond to me. By the way are there guidelines for spectators for high school games Great Park?


Well,  my wife worked with Charles and Anderson Cooper worked there as well.  My wife went out on a date with Charles.  He was younger but was very mature for his age.  Both bros liked Latinas.....lol.  My wife said he was a complete gentleman.  Anderson was trying to make a name for himself.  I also got talk with Steve L at a Chapman U fundraiser,  where my wife also used to work at ((before kids))  Toon, Lav was super cool.  He had just taken over and had a deer in headlight type of job.  He was so cool and was not stressed.  He said he would do his best and I think he did.  Super humble guy and played for the Panthers in hoops.  Nice girls soccer program too.  See, we talked soccer bro, with background story to boot.  I bet you and I battled against each down in Newport or Main Beach?  You ever play at Mile Square?  I also played at CSUF gym.  Miles Simon would come over and teach us how to play hoops.  I was 5 9 and 1/2 with blond brown hair, like Danny Ainge.  Everyone said I was Ainge when I played and I couldn't stand that guy.  I was scrapy bro and played that way.  I was very aggressive


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 18, 2021)

This is what I see: club games on the weekends, sidelines are packed as usual, masks optional, not much social d., and high school games during the week, seating in groups of two, spaced far apart, masks mandatory even on parents that don’t wear them for club games.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 18, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> This is what I see: club games on the weekends, sidelines are packed as usual, masks optional, not much social d., and high school games during the week, seating in groups of two, spaced far apart, masks mandatory even on parents that don’t wear them for club games.


What you see is people not following guidelines - it is the same for club and HS.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 18, 2021)

I remember going to my brothers HS school games back in the day and watching Jelani McCoy from St Augustine down here in San Diego. Dude was a beast in HS, went to UCLA and was their career leader in blocks at one point.


----------



## soccersc (Mar 18, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> This is what I see: club games on the weekends, sidelines are packed as usual, masks optional, not much social d., and high school games during the week, seating in groups of two, spaced far apart, masks mandatory even on parents that don’t wear them for club games.


At Silverlakers last weekend it seems like most were wearing mask and keeping some space, some games have more parents than others but for the most part I saw people following guidelines.

At our high school only 2 parents per player...in a stadium with capacity in the thousands makes it kind of hard to understand???
Club has never said anything about the amount of spectators


----------



## crush (Mar 18, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> I remember going to my brothers HS school games back in the day and watching Jelani McCoy from St Augustine down here in San Diego. Dude was a beast in HS, went to UCLA and was their career leader in blocks at one point.


Oh ya, I saw him play in OC tourney.  What about Diamond Bars top hoopster, Keith Van Horn?  I used to play pick up against him at Cal Poly Pomona in early 90s.  Total ball hog is all I can say.  When I played with Ced at CSUF, he would let me shoot.  In fact, he said if I cant hit the spot up 15 footer on the fast break, then I should quit hoops and quit dreaming of being a pro in Europe.  It was Ced who truly believed in my game, I wont lie.  I got way better after high school and almost went pro, bro


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 19, 2021)

Non league game played yesterday at OCGP- seemed like just another day watching a game. It was sweet. I’d say less than 25% wearing masks but everyone kept their distance. We lost to a much fitter team that’s been training on private property.


----------



## crush (Mar 19, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Non league game played yesterday at OCGP- seemed like just another day watching a game. It was sweet. *I’d say less than 25% wearing masks* but everyone kept their distance. We lost to a much fitter team that’s been training on private property.


It's tough when Goliath has private fields.  Less than 25%?  I dont believe that at all.  I was OCGP and they have enforcers bro.


----------



## crush (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Soccer22 (Mar 19, 2021)

The FAQs for youth sports guidance came out *after *schools created their own policies after doing their best to interpret what the state released, so I have feeling it will be a grind and see what happens approach with the status quo. It always helps to have the would "should" used as well.

"Observers for youth sports (age 18 years and under) are limited to immediate household members who may observe practices and games as needed for age-appropriate supervision. No other observers, including scouts and college recruiters, are allowed."

Age-appropriate supervision should be limited to a single adult (or immediate family member older than the sport participant).






						Youth Sports Q&A
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 19, 2021)

crush said:


> It's tough when Goliath has private fields.  Less than 25%?  I dont believe that at all.  I was OCGP and they have enforcers bro.


I didn’t see enforcers... just lots of smiles!  Seriously, seemed like very few masks.


----------



## crush (Mar 20, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I didn’t see enforcers... just lots of smiles!  Seriously, *seemed like very few masks.*


Wow, I really have a hard time believing you and I strongly believe your lying.  My dd played last night and I saw zero smiles from the fans.  Guess why?  Also, 100% had a mask over their mouth and nose or no watch the game.  Plus, each player was allowed two fans only.  I told Grandpa he can take my spot at next game.  Sad he and Grandma were not allowed to watch.  Why?  Listen dude, I dont know what HS your kid goes to but 25% only wearing a mask would not go well for 90% of the OC folks and I would speak with your AD.  Were ALL wearing a mask.  This is not Texas or Florida bro.  No mask, no entry.  Simple is as simple bro.  Let's get real with everyone so we can beat this virus once and for all.  Oh, we got the "W" and I saw one of the biggest smiles on a kids face after the game


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 20, 2021)

crush said:


> It's tough when Goliath has private fields.  Less than 25%?  I dont believe that at all.  I was OCGP and they have enforcers bro.


I didn’t see enforcers... just lots of smiles!  Seriously, seemed like very few masks.


crush said:


> Wow, I really have a hard time believing you and I strongly believe your lying.  My dd played last night and I saw zero smiles from the fans.  Guess why?  Also, 100% had a mask over their mouth and nose or no watch the game.  Plus, each player was allowed two fans only.  I told Grandpa he can take my spot at next game.  Sad he and Grandma were not allowed to watch.  Why?  Listen dude, I dont know what HS your kid goes to but 25% only wearing a mask would not go well for 90% of the OC folks and I would speak with your AD.  Were ALL wearing a mask.  This is not Texas or Florida bro.  No mask, no entry.  Simple is as simple bro.  Let's get real with everyone so we can beat this virus once and for all.  Oh, we got the "W" and I saw one of the biggest smiles on a kids face after the game


Call me a liar if you wish. I won’t get into a back and forth over this. Unless you were there, you have no first person observation to make. OCGP, sunny with a breeze from the direction of the ocean, lots of space between parents, grandparents and young kids, and very few masks. I wear a mask always.
Glad to hear your daughter won.


----------



## crush (Mar 20, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I didn’t see enforcers... just lots of smiles!  Seriously, seemed like very few masks.
> 
> 
> Call me a liar if you wish. I won’t get into a back and forth over this. Unless you were there, you have no first person observation to make. OCGP, sunny with a breeze from the direction of the ocean, lots of space between parents, grandparents and young kids, and very few masks. I wear a mask always.
> Glad to hear your daughter won.


Ok, not a liar, just both AD's did a poor job and no one made sure everyone followed the rules.  I will be at OCGP for game #2 for my dd this morning.  I'm trying hard to keep her out of the game today but she wants to play.  Then we have another one on Sunday for third game in a row.  I will do a survey of mask wearing today and tmrw.  Most of our club team play hs so I will also get a report from their games and report back to you and anyone following our story since you joined the forum during Christmas time in 2019


----------



## crush (Mar 20, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I didn’t see enforcers... just lots of smiles!  Seriously, seemed like very few masks.
> 
> 
> Call me a liar if you wish. I won’t get into a back and forth over this. Unless you were there, you have no first person observation to make. OCGP, sunny with a breeze from the direction of the ocean, lots of space between parents, grandparents and young kids, and very few masks. I wear a mask always.
> Glad to hear your daughter won.


I'm happy to report back that I saw 100% mask wearing coming and leaving with EVERYONE.  I did sit in my chair with my wife and I looked around and i would say "most" had mask over their nose when sit down to watch match on the pitch.  I will confess, me and the wife had it off.  We stayed 6 feet away and if I did get up to say hi, I had my mask on.  All reports is telling that only your school and the other school were not following the rules like the rest of us did last night & today.  I would call the school if I were you and let them know what happen at OCGP the other night.  Smiles were everywhere.  I wish we had the W but that was not happening today.  The good news all the girls came off the fields happy, even my dd.  She got to see some old friends and play a game of soccer.  Third game tomorrow at SilverLakes.  I will report back on mask wearing and see who is obeying and not obeying the rules over there bro.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 20, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Since I was wearing a mask, no one could see me cringe. Definitely clapped and yelled encouragement. We were outmatched, could not put together two passes, some girls were gassed after 10 minutes, coach yelling and calling out individual players.  Yep, agree that some club play is off too...can’t imagine it has something to do with club players doubling up games and practices, and getting confused trying to please two masters who have different ideas ... Hopefully everyone is able to get enough recovery time and stay healthy!


You want to see a “cringe” game, watch the u23 USA game vs Costa Rica.  The 2nd half was horrible play from the usa.  It’s definitely covid soccer effect.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 20, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm happy to report back that I saw 100% mask wearing coming and leaving with EVERYONE.  I did sit in my chair with my wife and I looked around and i would say "most" had mask over their nose when sit down to watch match on the pitch.  I will confess, me and the wife had it off.  We stayed 6 feet away and if I did get up to say hi, I had my mask on.  All reports is telling that only your school and the other school were not following the rules like the rest of us did last night & today.  I would call the school if I were you and let them know what happen at OCGP the other night.  Smiles were everywhere.  I wish we had the W but that was not happening today.  The good news all the girls came off the fields happy, even my dd.  She got to see some old friends and play a game of soccer.  Third game tomorrow at SilverLakes.  I will report back on mask wearing and see who is obeying and not obeying the rules over there bro.
> 
> must’ve been that cool ocean breeze that had everyone guard down! I’m glad to hear ppl are still masking up and taking this seriously!


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 20, 2021)

Sorry my comment got tacked onto end of @crush. Operator error..


----------



## crush (Mar 20, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Sorry my comment got tacked onto end of @crush. Operator error..


Rules are rules and if you want food service or walk into any business in OC, you need a mask.  Is that not the truth?


----------



## Publius (Mar 20, 2021)

DodgerBlue1988 said:


> For those who have children playing HS Soccer in La County or surrounding counties
> 
> what is your high school saying about spectators during Soccer games ?


Football was up to 4 members of player’s household.  Expecting soccer to be the same but will find out by Wednesday.  LA but not LAUSD


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 21, 2021)

crush said:


> Third game tomorrow at SilverLakes.  I will report back on mask wearing and see who is obeying and not obeying the rules over there bro.


At Silverlakes right now, Sunday, it’s a mixed bag but definitely a majority of folks not wearing masks. This is more prevalent amongst the people sitting down compared to those who are walking around are masked up for the most part.

We’re on the Turf Fields waiting for the game to start, very little distancing on the sideline from 18 to 18, best spot to have any space to be on your own is by the corner flags.

To each their own, stay safe and hoping for the kids to have fun and compete.


----------



## crush (Mar 21, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> At Silverlakes right now, Sunday, it’s a mixed bag but definitely a majority of folks not wearing masks. This is more prevalent amongst the people sitting down compared to those who are walking around are masked up for the most part.
> 
> We’re on the Turf Fields waiting for the game to start, very little distancing on the sideline from 18 to 18, best spot to have any space to be on your own is by the corner flags.
> 
> To each their own, stay safe and hoping for the kids to have fun and compete.


I miss the trip out to the IE bro.  I will ask friend what it was at their fields.


----------



## forksnbolts (Mar 21, 2021)

Just got an update from the HS. Player has to submit 2 names online for spectators to game. Spectators have to answer some questionnaire before being allowed in as well as having to have an ID with you.


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 21, 2021)

crush said:


> I miss the trip out to the IE bro.  I will ask friend what it was at their fields.


Strikers and LA Breakers teams were taking the fields around the time our girls started playing and quite a few afterwards as well. It was a good day to watch some games!


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 23, 2021)

I guess we’re in the bush league / division of HS soccer - Varsity just played at an Elementary school field- home team players dragged goals into position, no bleachers not many gopher holes but plenty of clumps of crab grass.  Home team has a beautiful new stadium where I thought we we’re going to play but football team or lacrosse team was probably practicing so Girls Varsity sent down the road to an elementary school to play.  
Smacks of disparity between the girls/ boys March madness tournament weight rooms.  

Upside is a 3-1 win in first league game of the season.   Sorry but from where I sit, HS soccer gets a


----------



## crush (Mar 23, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I guess we’re in the bush league / division of HS soccer - Varsity just played at an Elementary school field- home team players dragged goals into position, no bleachers not many gopher holes but plenty of clumps of crab grass.  Home team has a beautiful new stadium where I thought we we’re going to play but football team or lacrosse team was probably practicing so Girls Varsity sent down the road to an elementary school to play.
> Smacks of disparity between the girls/ boys March madness tournament weight rooms.
> 
> Upside is a 3-1 win in first league game of the season.   Sorry but from where I sit, HS soccer gets a


Ok dude, you need to come clean with us and at least name the school.  This is insane and my dd would have quit or got on the AD for better stuff for the girls.  We had Friday Night Lights for home opener and if I not mistaken, the Mayor showed up to root on the Breakers.


----------



## RedHawk (Mar 23, 2021)

crush said:


> I miss the trip out to the IE bro.  I will ask friend what it was at their fields.


Why did you miss the trip to the IE??? Wasnt your DD team playing?


----------



## crush (Mar 24, 2021)

RedHawk said:


> Why did you miss the trip to the IE??? Wasnt your DD team playing?


I'm curious as to why you ask?  Are you from RedHawk in Temecula?  I'm just curious.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 24, 2021)

Jumping through some hoops for sure and I've heard only home team player spectators for some schools today and visitors where turned away.  

Security only had list for home team spectators family members, you had to fill out covid questionnaire,  get temp checked, Id matching spectators list and only then you where let in or not by the gatekeeper(s). Some people pissed they drove all the way from Y or Z to be denied entry.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Jumping through some hoops for sure and I've heard only home team player spectators for some schools today and visitors where turned away.
> 
> Security only had list for home team spectators family members, you had to fill out covid questionnaire,  get temp checked, Id matching spectators list and only then you where let in or not by the gatekeeper(s). Some people pissed they drove all the way from Y or Z to be denied entry.


I don't think it's right to allow home spectators only, talking about home field advantage.....Either allow spectators for both teams or none.


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 25, 2021)

So you cant watch a game but the high school can have the football team, soccer teams and track team all in the stadium practicing at once?

Can someone explain the logic or science behind this one for me?


----------



## crush (Mar 25, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> So you cant watch a game but the high school can have the football team, soccer teams and track team all in the stadium practicing at once?
> 
> Can someone explain the logic or science behind this one for me?


Logic?  It's a scam with a plan Stan, and you need to STFU bro and do as your told.  Wear your mask and get your shots, comprenda?   I went to Rite Aid and they had people inside pushing the shot.  Last month I had "recall Gav" people outside.  Smells like rat shit!!!


----------



## justneededaname (Mar 25, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Jumping through some hoops for sure and I've heard only home team player spectators for some schools today and visitors where turned away.
> 
> Security only had list for home team spectators family members, you had to fill out covid questionnaire,  get temp checked, Id matching spectators list and only then you where let in or not by the gatekeeper(s). Some people pissed they drove all the way from Y or Z to be denied entry.


That really sucks man. Game here in SD last night. We were told 4 immediate household members per player for home and visitors. When we get to the field, there is no one checking anything. Just walk right in and take a seat.


----------



## outside! (Mar 25, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> That really sucks man. Game here in SD last night. We were told 4 immediate household members per player for home and visitors. When we get to the field, there is no one checking anything. Just walk right in and take a seat.


SD game on Tuesday night, 4 immediate household members per player, guard at the gate checking names, visitor fans allowed. I did find it odd that they had set up picnic tables and hurdles to herd fans through an open area. I would think it would be better to allow people to spread out when walking to the stands. We are going to another game tonight where our player gets to play against his club coach's HS team.


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 25, 2021)

League home game in San Bernardino, my wife volunteered for service hours and did the check in for the boys Varsity game. She and another volunteer were given rosters for both teams and added check marks for 2 attendees per player.

When I arrived later after work for the Girls Varsity game the volunteers for that game were doing the same thing.

Easy entrance, no hassle and quiet turnout. Win was nice, but watching both my girls play on the same team was priceless.

Best of luck to everyone this season!


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> League home game in San Bernardino, my wife volunteered for service hours and did the check in for the boys Varsity game. She and another volunteer were given rosters for both teams and added check marks for 2 attendees per player.
> 
> When I arrived later after work for the Girls Varsity game the volunteers for that game were doing the same thing.
> 
> ...


*Priceless* bro is the word of the day   That is the winning formula.  I have a friend down South who told me both dds were in tears because one is a Sr and the other Soph and they both wanted to be on the same team and now they are.  TGIF!!!!


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 26, 2021)

crush said:


> *Priceless* bro is the word of the day   That is the winning formula.  I have a friend down South who told me both dds were in tears because one is a Sr and the other Soph and they both wanted to be on the same team and now they are.  TGIF!!!!


Priceless indeed, as my oldest gets closer to aging out, the perspective couldn't be clearer.

What my youngest went through with the club politics and abusive coach the last few years and ultimately quitting the game, for her to have been open to play the game again with her sister in High School was a huge step in her healing process.

They both had great moments throughout the game but my favorite was before kickoff as my oldest went up to my youngest in goal and grabbed both of her hands, sharing some words of encouragement and giving her a big hug. These kids have been each others rocks to lean on during trying times and I hope they carry that relationship throughout the rest of their lives.


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Priceless indeed, as my oldest gets closer to aging out, the perspective couldn't be clearer.
> 
> What my youngest went through with the club politics and abusive coach the last few years and ultimately quitting the game, for her to have been open to play the game again with her sister in High School was a huge step in her healing process.
> 
> They both had great moments throughout the game but my favorite was before kickoff as my oldest went up to my youngest in goal and grabbed both of her hands, sharing some words of encouragement and giving her a big hug. These kids have been each others rocks to lean on during trying times and I hope they carry that relationship throughout the rest of their lives.


I want that GK loving the game again bro.  I really do.  Peace brah


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 26, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> They both had great moments throughout the game but my favorite was before kickoff as my oldest went up to my youngest in goal and grabbed both of her hands, sharing some words of encouragement and giving her a big hug. These kids have been each others rocks to lean on during trying times and I hope they carry that relationship throughout the rest of their lives.


I can’t love this enough!  You’ve done a great job with both of these young ladies.


----------



## full90 (Mar 26, 2021)

4 fans per player. Bring a waiver and health check at the door. Check off the players fans. Easy and quick. 
Wish all schools would be on same page. And some facilities limiting to 2 per player is lame. For soccer the turnout is so low it won’t be packed anyways.
Other big boo is I see soccer getting moved to all sorts of random fields.

but to see the kids playing and teaming up again with school friends is so fun. ESP for these seniors. Finally something for them!!


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

full90 said:


> 4 fans per player. Bring a waiver and health check at the door. Check off the players fans. Easy and quick.
> Wish all schools would be on same page.* And some facilities limiting to 2 per player is lame.* For soccer the turnout is so low it won’t be packed anyways.
> Other big boo is I see soccer getting moved to all sorts of random fields.
> 
> but to see the kids playing and teaming up again with school friends is so fun. ESP for these seniors. Finally something for them!!


Best line so far today.  Jim Rome had "huge call" and "best email" of the day.  We should have a "best post" and "best line" of the day?  Lamest post too.  So far EOTL gets that prize every day.  Huge call?


----------



## Technician72 (Mar 26, 2021)

crush said:


> Best line so far today.  Jim Rome had "huge call" and "best email" of the day.  We should have a "best post" and "best line" of the day?  Lamest post too.  So far EOTL gets that prize every day.  Huge call?


Miss listening to Rome during my morning break, "Rack 'em!"


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Miss listening to Rome during my morning break, "Rack 'em!"


Rome saved me when i was "salesman" guy.  Jim knows his audience.  Love him or hate Jim, he speaks his mind to some very intense ballers.  Crissy Everett?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> So you cant watch a game but the high school can have the football team, soccer teams and track team all in the stadium practicing at once?
> 
> Can someone explain the logic or science behind this one for me?


Why do you assume logic had anything to do with it?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 26, 2021)

Chrissy Everett lol. I remember taping that episode on VHS and watching it with my bro and neighbor on repeat. Gym guy, handshake guy, likes to fight guy and all the rest are hilarious. I loved the correspondent piece at the end of Rome is burning too


----------



## crush (Mar 26, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> Chrissy Everett lol. I remember taping that episode on VHS and watching it with my bro and neighbor on repeat. Gym guy, handshake guy, likes to fight guy and all the rest are hilarious. I loved the correspondent piece at the end of Rome is burning too


I used to listen to the Loose Cannons.  I ran into Steve Hartman at National Sports bar men's bathroom stall in Anaheim.  I kid you not I told him it was an honor to pee next to a legend.  He shook my hand ((just kidding)) and we chatted for a few minutes.  He was working with that Philly Billy dude. He said he used to work at the Mighty 690 in SD with Hacksaw and little baby Rome was their "sports update guy" during radio spot commercials.  He said Rome was hard to work with because of his arrogant attitude and chip on shoulder.  Rome mocked Hacksaw all the time.  "Poway, someone from Poway, please call my show.  Del mar, La Jolla, where oh were are you.  Call the dam show." The fact was not too many were listening to Hacksaw.  "First time caller long time listener."  For this place its, "first time posting, long time lurker."  Have a take and dont suck!!!


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 3, 2021)

@crush- how was your game vs. CDM?


----------



## crush (Apr 3, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> @crush- how was your game vs. CDM?


Bait question?  No comment....lol!!!  Have nice a day brah  BTW, beach is awesome and Vitamin D is the key for a long life on the planet. Peace to all of you elites


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 3, 2021)

No just curious cause they crushed us in our first non league


----------



## crush (Apr 3, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> No just curious cause they crushed us in our first non league


They crushed us too bro.  It was a non-league game and coach rested all the starters so no injury and be healthy for league games....lol!!!


----------



## crush (Apr 3, 2021)

I've been looking over my shoulders the last few weeks.  I've had some disturbing PMs and need to be careful.  Sorry for the quick elitist judgement on you bro.  I have pain still from my past.  Its weird though I must say.  People want to go back to the old way and I keep telling them those days are gone and never coming back and they tell me to F off.


----------

